

This Car Runs on Code - rams
http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/advanced-cars/this-car-runs-on-code

======
lutorm
Do people think this is a good development? I mean, software is hard, and from
that article it seems more and more functions that don't really have to be
computer controlled are. It's one thing for engine control units or airbags,
where you have to monitor real-time data at kHz frequencies for optimal
function. But when the dome light or the trunk lid is controlled by a little
computer, it seems it's going to be a lot harder to validate and a lot harder
to fix (especially for diy people) if something doesn't work.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I don't think its good. How will Ralph Nader investigate a code crash that
leaves a balled-up bit of twisted metal in the median? What trace does a bug
leave? Toyota can't even debug their throttle problem. Without a black box or
hardware backup we should expect mounting unexplained accidents. Remember
power steering requires a mechanical backup if hydraulics fails - who hasn't
experienced that, or doesn't know someone who has?

------
migpwr
I'm going to go back and read the article but does anyone here do any hacking
on Honda ECUs? There's a pretty big community of engine tuners and programmers
that focus on reversing Honda ECUs. It's a fun way to try and improve gas
mileage and performance.

www.pgmfi.org for anyone that's interested.

~~~
lutorm
Don't have a Honda, but I did use my laptop to tweak some engine fuel
parameters on my Passat so it would run on 100% ethanol.

------
rajivbhat
autom8d

